# Going Native



## tirtha1979 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Friends,

2 weeks back, setup my second ever, fish only tank. This time with the rare indian cichlids, E. Canarensis.

As of now I have 6 Canarensis along with 6 Sicyopterus griseus All the Cans are 1.5" to 2" in size, wild cought.

Tank Size: 3x1.5x1.5 
Filtration/Flow/Air Supply: UNIMAX 350, Power filter (800LPH) 
Decor: River Sand, Rocksand a Bog wood 
4" Cooling fan

Here goes couple of pictures after WC.

Will be removing the rock from the top of the wood after some time. Didn't bother to remove dead mosses from the wood.










*Flaring:*










*This is why they called as schooling cichlids *










*Sad Sicy* 










*Super Glue* 










Let me know if you like.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: I like
xris


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice setup and fish. The Etroplus have been on my wish list for a while. Thanks for sharing.

I'd be really interested in hearing updates as they grow out and possibly spawn for you.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I like your setup very much cause it's clean and simple, just like in the wild. I also like those little cichlids, which I see for the first time now. :thumb:

A video of the tank, with the fish schooling would be nice. opcorn:


----------



## tirtha1979 (Apr 10, 2008)

Many thanks xris, Tim, Pomi for the comment.

Tim.... Cans are harder to breed among all 3 Etroplus species. So will keep my fingers crossed.

Pomi.... Just give me some time. Will upload the video. Will share a link soon, where a group on Indian Hobbyists exp-lored the Biotop. It will give a idea, how they live in nature.


----------



## pastarican (Jun 12, 2003)

Bahut sundar! I do like them! I like the idea your showcasing your native fish. Wish more around here would do that in the States!
Dig the little goby!

-M-


----------

